# Candles 486 aka THE86-486DX



## candle_86 (Jun 7, 2020)

First off my normal naming scheme is The86 on all my machines

I present my  486

Spec's
SOYO 025D2
I486 DX 33
8MB 30PIN SIMM
Goldstar ISA Controller
Trident 8900C (looking for VLB)
Soundblaster 32 /w 2mb ram
Intel Etherexpress II 10mbs
Maxtor 6.3gb Hard Drive
Plextor DVD-ROM (only white or grey drive I have that works)
3.5in 1.44mb Floppy
5.25 1.2mb Floppy
Dos 6.22 and Windows 3.1

Ide and molex hanging out because I can't get my cf adapter to work, it doesn't like the drive, and I can't write disks as my other floppy drives are bad, so I'm leaving the HDD as able to quick disconnect until I can figure out networking.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 7, 2020)

Before anyone asks I want it to run cooler and I'm out of 3pin fan adapters leaving that red 80mm as my only fan with a 4pin molex


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> Before anyone asks I want it to run cooler and I'm out of 3pin fan adapters leaving that red 80mm as my only fan with a 4pin molex


I'd at least find a heatsink for that CPU. Nice setup though. Good cable management. Well done!


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 8, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd at least find a heatsink for that CPU. Nice setup though. Good cable management. Well done!


yea im ordering a 486 heatsink, the DX33 doesn't require one so im ok for now but ive got one on order


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 8, 2020)

I will say cable management is almost a lost cause in this generation.

Oh because some may be confused about the AA batteries boards of this vintage has an external battery option, the original cmos battery was a barrel battery that at some point was removed likely because it started to leak. The 3 batteries provide the cmos function. It's slot simpler than soldering a new battery onto the board, and the cmos calls for at least 3.6v so the 4.5v of AA is perfect for it.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 8, 2020)

Get yourself the Evergreen upgrade CPU for just $199!

I actually recall doing that, upgrading a Cyrix 486DX2 66MHz to the Evergreen CPU at 133MHz. It was my first ever AMD chip, my first ever CPU upgrade, and my first experience with a ZIF socket.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 8, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Get yourself the Evergreen upgrade CPU for just $199!
> 
> I actually recall doing that, upgrading a Cyrix 486DX2 66MHz to the Evergreen CPU at 133MHz. It was my first ever AMD chip, my first ever CPU upgrade, and my first experience with a ZIF socket.



Nah I'm looking for a dx2 though


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> Nah I'm looking for a dx2 though


Ebay for the win;








						Intel 486dx2 66 MHz A80486dx2-66 SX911 Collectible Processor CPU for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Intel 486dx2 66 MHz A80486dx2-66 SX911 Collectible Processor CPU at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$18, it's located in Texas not far from you and the seller has great feedback.
There's also this one for $25, 








						Intel Pentium Processor i486 DX2 A80486DX266 SX911 66Mhz Bus Speed 33Mhz (f3)  | eBay
					

Condition is Used.



					www.ebay.com
				



The seller calls it a "pentium" but it's an antique shop so that is forgivable. Still good seller ratings.

Here's the search I used to find them;








						486 66mhz in CPUs/Processors for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh I'm waiting for payday then ordering one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> Oh I'm waiting for payday then ordering one.


That is why I included the search itself, that way you can just click a link and find results at a later time.

Also found this;








						AMD Am486DX4 100MHZ 80486XD4 CPU Chip Processor Tested and Working  #P  | eBay
					

The CPU was tested and work with no issues. It boots to bios. No other parts are included, just the processor. The motherboard, monitor and other parts you see int pictures are NOT included.



					www.ebay.com
				



It's $39 but is a drop in upgrade for that board you've got. You'll need to change the multiplier from 1 to 3(3x33mhz=100mhz), which should just be a set of jumpers, but otherwise you'd be good to go.
You will need a heatsink and fan for it but that CPU is the pinnacle of the 486 series(IMHO).

There's also this search;








						vesa in Graphics/Video Cards for sale | eBay
					





					www.ebay.com
				




Which included the following result;
ATI Mach32 2MB








						ATI MACH32 VLB VESA LOCAL BUS 2MB VIDEO GRAPHICS VGA CARD  | eBay
					

ATI MACH32 CHIP. 32BIT VLB VESA LOCAL BUS. VGA OUT DSUB. DATED: 1993.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 8, 2020)

candle_86 said:


> Nah I'm looking for a dx2 though


I was kidding. $199 is pretty steep for Pentium 1 levels of performance!


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 8, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> I was kidding. $199 is pretty steep for Pentium 1 levels of performance!



yep and ive already got a Pentium 133 and 200mmx systems


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 9, 2020)

DX/SX ones doesn't indeed need a heatsink, so no problems there with that 33MHz CPU. I'd say that for a 486 build, you have pretty damn fine cable management there 

The DVD drive looks funny though.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 9, 2020)

I couldn't help myself, someone gave me a bucket of ram


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 9, 2020)

32MB! That would have cost a small fortune back in the day!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2020)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> 32MB! That would have cost a small fortune back in the day!


True, it did. Can you imagine 64MB? Oh yes, I had that in my 486DX4 100mhz. The motherboard had 4 72pin simm slots. I stuck 16MB SIMMs in. Windows 3.11 ran smooth as silk. When Win95 came out I was more than ready.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Jun 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, it did. Can you imagine 64MB? Oh yes, I had that in my 486DX4 100mhz. The motherboard had 4 72pin simm slots. I stuck 16MB SIMMs in. Windows 3.11 ran smooth as silk. When Win95 came out I was more than ready.


I had a program called “MagnaRAM” that was supposed to give you more memory through the magic of compression. That’s how bad things were back then for this poor college student.


----------



## Basard (Jun 9, 2020)

I remember my family having to settle for 180mhz and 32MB back in the day.  64MB and 200mhz was a $900 upgrade.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 9, 2020)

our first family computer i found out a few years later when i took it apart becuase i wanted to, it was an IBM Cyrix 6x86 166 and 32mb of 72pin Simms, we got it in 96 and my dad said it wasn't cheap


----------

